# Friend has 9 year old needs to rehome



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Concord, CA

Male 9 year fixed male in excellent physical shape; well trained and beautiful, has a lot of energy. Shadow is the victim of a nasty divorce and has lived with 'friends' for the past year. He is not allowed in the complex where he is being fostered and needs to find a permanent home.

I've asked the owner to contact rescues too; she'd like to keep him in his foster home while a home is being found, but a solution is needed quickly before they are caught with the dog. 

Please spread this around and have anyone interested contact me at [email protected]

Thank you, Kimberly


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

How does he do with other dogs/cats? 

Homeward Bound is in our area and they are an excellent rescue. Maybe they can help by listing him on their site. I'd get in contact with them to see if that might be possible. He looks like a sweetie.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

he is beautiful......I hope someone here looking for old gold, can help!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

There is a member, lindachico who lost her golden this spring....she mention getting an older dog this time.....maybe she is ready now? She is in California!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes homeward bound is whom I recommended and I hope they call them today. It is vague on how he does with other dogs and cats are ok. He's been a single dog all his life so a rescue definately would be a great thing to evaluate him. They are concerned because they don't want him living in a kennel. Homeward bound has to keep the dogs in kennels of course esp. overnight although they get plenty of attention during the day. They have a wonderful video explaining their program and am hoping the owner will look at it.

In the meantime I'm networking to see if there is anyone right away who may be interested.... I just don't feel I can bring another one in my household without trying all avenues first. We are at our limit with Angelina and Cannella. thank you!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

P.S. how can we get *lindachico* to see the post?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sending prayers for this handsome boy. I pray someone will see this and want him in their forever home.

I love the pic of him with the horses!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

PM her..it's worth a try!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

sorry, I'm pretty new here and I looked under User CP and did not find where I could find someone...can you point me in the right direction? thanks!~


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I found a way to do it by using search, thank you for the suggestions. K


----------



## lindachico (May 8, 2011)

Shadow is indeed a beautiful dog, and had I not already adopted a dear, sweet 3-year-old golden--Diesel--from Homeward Bound a couple of months ago, I'd be on my way to Concord.

I'd still consider Shadow except for two things: 1) Diesel has fear issues with big dogs and gets a little snarky so needs more work in that area, and 2) I was just diagnosed with stage 4 cancer the day before yesterday.

Homeward Bound is a wonderful organization. They did a phenomenol job of matching Diesel with me--it's like we were made for each other.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

If Shadow is good with other dogs I would be interested. I will contact you directly.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

lindachico...I am beyond thrilled that you opened your life to another golden, but I am so sorry for your cancer diagnosis...I wish you many happy years with Diesel...Bless You!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

NapaValleyGolden said:


> If Shadow is good with other dogs I would be interested. I will contact you directly.


 
I so hope this can work!!!!!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

LindaChico: I am so sorry for your diagnosis and if there is any way I can help you please email me (I work for UCSF across from the Cancer center at Mt.Zion).

NapaValleyGolden: I emailed you back and thank you; I hope it works out. K


----------

